# Windows 7 hangs on shut down



## spursfan_91 (Dec 30, 2007)

Having issues when shutting down Windows 7 on my desktop. Upon shutting down the PC freezes and hangs on the shut down screen. When I force shut down by holding in the power button sometimes it shuts down but restarts automatically by itself. Other times it will shut down but there is still power running through it as the lights on the keyboard (Steelseries MercStealth) and mouse (Razer Death Adder) stay on. There have been no recent software or hardware installs. The only thing that has happened recently is I have connected a powerline adapter to the wall then to the modem via an ethernet cable to send internet to a remote part of the house for the kids. The only thing I can do to shut the whole thing down is to switch it off at the back or at the wall.

Operating System: Windows 7 64-bit
CPU: Intel Core i5 @ 3.30Ghz
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 8.00 dual channel DDR3 @ 665mhz
Motherboard: Gigabyte H77-D3H
Graphics: GeForce GTX 560 tI


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi,

Consider running disk repair utility using CHKDSK \r command. You can also manually run this command by right clicking on C:\ drive > Properties tab > Check Disk .

If that didn't helps, consider repairing your Windows 7 computer as some important system files may have been damaged or corrupted and startup repair will repair or replace them with fresh and 100% working files. Startup repair may needs to run at least 2 to 3 times to take effect. 

Share your progress once you followed all the steps!!


----------



## spursfan_91 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sorry about the delay in replying, busy with night work. Unfortunately when I did the chkdsk, after running the computer froze with the message "Please wait while your computer restarts". I have just done the startup repair a couple of times and the only difference is that the circle on the shut down screen does not stop turning. Before it would freeze, now it just keeps going round and round without shutting down.

Still just turning the computer off by holding in the power button then just switching off via the power switch at the back of the tower.


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, you can try starting your system in clean boot mode which helps you pinpoint the exact process or program that causing this problem. To start the system in clean boot mode, follow the steps mentioned below:



> Click Start >1. type msconfig in the searchbox
> 2. Click msconfig in the search results
> 3. Click the General tab, and click Selective Startup
> 4. Under Selective Startup uncheck Load Startup items
> ...


Post your results after trying the steps above.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Open Task Manger and write down what processes are running (aside from system idle). One of those processes is probably preventing windows from shutting down.


----------



## spursfan_91 (Dec 30, 2007)

Tompatrick; I did what you instructed. When I restarted the computer I was called away from the PC by a three year old demanding my attention. When I returned I caught the tail end of a BSOD, which stated POWER SYSTEM FAILURE. But the computer restarted okay. Then when I went to shut it down after it again froze in the shut down screen. Again when I turned off by holding the power button it shut down, but there was still power feeding through to my mouse and keyboard.

As for the task manager processes I have attached a word document with screen grabs. The first is when I do it and the second is when I "show processes from all users".


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, In that case I'd recommend you to scan complete system using MBAM (Malwarebytes Antimalware). It's just to check and ensure that there isn't any malicious programs preventing Windows to shutdown properly.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, you could be stuck in a wake on Lan, after adding the powerline adapter. Go to start, search and type:-

devmgmt.msc (press enter) locate your network card and right click select properties, under power management tab uncheck "Wake on Lan".


----------

